# Few pics i snapped in Feb blizzard 2013



## gpservices (Feb 27, 2013)

ge

The one flipped over was in my clients feild and was there for 3 days

The mason dump was plowing out the end of a driveway and found a drainage ditch and was buried to the frame and left for dead.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

car hit a ditch & flip? or did it blow over? :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They all look flipped over.......


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Earth is flipped, i think:laughing:


----------



## gpservices (Feb 27, 2013)

ha ha yeah sorry i didnt rotate them i didnt realize that until they were uploaded, any other feb blizzard pics lets see em


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

My neck hurts


----------

